# Supplement reviews



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Lorian For some reason i thought there was a sub section for supplement reviews but i can't find one. Do we have one ? if not can we have one ? It makes sense because lots of us review supps on here whether we just want to let people know what its like or a company has give out a free sample and asks us to.

So do you think it is a good idea so if you want to add a review just search the product or add a new one.

Please post your views on this idea

Thanks AD


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmm I think this is a great idea, could also include stuff on Vitamins. Which ones people use/prefer, cost etc.

Objective reviews will be best I think, as opposed to "I feel awesome" which could be due to a number of things.

I use Pygeum 100mg x2 ED for Prostate support & I've found that it increases the amount of Semen I produce, & also don't have any discomfort anymore.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Errr, too much information. It was an innocent request . Lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Errr, too much information. It was an innocent request . Lol


Why is that too much information?

Should we only put up info that makes our muscles big?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Supplement reviews sub section would be for all supplements from whey protein to multi vits even prostate support. The section would give the reader an idea of how good the supplements were or how well they mix etc.. It would save time searching the site looking for a review plus we wouldn't have loads of threads on the same supplement, you'd add a new one or add to it if already been reviewed.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Anybody else agree this would be a good idea. We all review supps but there are loads spread everywhere, even multiple threads on the same supplement especially when a board sponsor has sent free samples out to a lot of us with request of a review.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> Anybody else agree this would be a good idea. We all review supps but there are loads spread everywhere, even multiple threads on the same supplement especially when a board sponsor has sent free samples out to a lot of us with request of a review.


The problem is verifying the legitimacy of the reviews.

I'm not opposed to the idea, but it would need to be structured in a way to ensure that the reviews were credible. When there's money and positive endorsements at stake that's not an easy task...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The problem is verifying the legitimacy of the reviews.
> 
> I'm not opposed to the idea, but it would need to be structured in a way to ensure that the reviews were credible. When there's money and positive endorsements at stake that's not an easy task...


Ok but i'm not sure i fully understand what your saying and would understand if there were no supplement reviews on the site already but over the years hundreds of reviews especially on whey protein have been post on this site and will continue to do so. So all i'm suggesting is grouping together the reviews that members are always going to post so it's easier to find a review and we don't end up with X amount of threads on the same product.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Ok but i'm not sure i fully understand what your saying and would understand if there were no supplement reviews on the site already but over the years hundreds of reviews especially on whey protein have been post on this site and will continue to do so. So all i'm suggesting is grouping together the reviews that members are always going to post so it's easier to find a review and we don't end up with X amount of threads on the same product.


 @Lorian I apologise if your bizzy I just wanted to know your response so i quoted my answer back


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> @Lorian I apologise if your bizzy I just wanted to know your response so i quoted my answer back


Post a Poll.

If enough people are in favour then I'll create a section called Supplement Reviews.

Potentially I could then search all historical threads with 'Review' in the title and move them into this section.


----------

